# Orchid nurseries in Thailand - am I missing any?



## orchidelirium (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all,

After all of your wonderful help with my questions last time (as a recap: I am doing some research on the orchid industry, currently looking at consumer demand) I thought I would ask you again for some help on something else I am working on. 

As a starting point for my research, I am trying to put together a database of orchid nurseries in South East Asia. I have been using online directories (orchidmall and orchidwire) and Google but I know I must have missed some. I would be grateful if you could have a look at the list below for Thailand and let me know if there are any that you know that I am missing, and their website addresses too, if you know them. I have started with Thailand but I may have more questions about other countries when I get to them.

Thank you in advance, 

Amy

*Thailand*


A&P Orchid Nursery
Air Orchid and Lab 
Bangkok Flowers
Bangkok Orchids Ltd
BB Orchids
Bee Lian Nursery
Best Thai Orchids
Central Orchids Bangkok
Changkra
Chao Phraya
Dioorchids
Doi Saket Orchids
Dr Anek Orchids
Ecan RMS
Himpex Co. Ltd
Kasorn Orchids
KB Orchids International
Kultana Orchids
Mae Teng Orchids
Magik Orchids
Orchid Thailand.com
Orchids Home
Orchimex Thailand
Pachara Orchids
Paitoon Saplee Co.
Pakkret Floriculture
Phrao orchids
Phuphaman orchids
Prayoon Orchid Lab
Parin orchids
S B Green
Siam Flower 1985
Siam Orchid Culture Company
Siam Orchids Thailand
Smile orchids
Sukhaking Orchid Farm
Sun International Flower
T orchids
T. Tropical Farm
Thai Horticulturalist
Thai Orchid nursery
Thai Orchid Plant
Thai Orchids Flower


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2013)

Besides online resources you can check in old (and new) AOS and other orchid magazines.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2013)

now if you added the website addresses that would be a GREAT resource!


----------



## orchidelirium (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, I will check out some magazines! And no worries, I will check with my supervisor but I can't see any problem with sharing it with you guys once it is completed!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually plan on doing a summmary of orchid businesses past and present this year. Good luck w/ your research.


----------

